# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  ارتباط با سرور با sms

## fa_te64

سلام
من میخوام برنامه ای بنویسم که با پایگاه داده rms کار میکنه و اطلاعاتی رو باید به سرور با استفاده از sms بفرسته واطلاعاتی رو هم از سرور دریافت کنه.اما در مورد بخش سرورش مشکل دارم ارتباط چطور هست یعنی کلا مفهومشو درک نکردم.

----------


## fa_te64

یعنی کسی نیس راهنماییم کنه؟

----------


## trustmiracle

خوب خودتان که دارید می گید شما باید اطلاعات را با اس ام اس به سرور بفرستید.
برای بخش سرور یا باید با یک gsmmodem کار کنید یا از یکسری از سایت ها که پتل ارسال اس ام اس می فروشند یک پنل را خریداری کنید اینطوری هم اس ام اسی که شما به شماره خریداری شده بزنید در یک دیتابیس در پنلتون ذخیره می شه که می توانید به اون دسترسی پیدا کنید

----------

